# Wired2Fish and Mustang Survival Giveaway!!



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and Tinboats Sponsor Wired2Fish along with Mustang Survival.

Whether you fish from a boat or from the bank wearing a life jacket is good business. A quick slip in either location can turn a great day into a very bad one. Mustang Survival developed one of the lightest and most comfortable life jackets on the planet with their new Mustang Elite (MD5183 BC).
Comfortable even in hot weather with a wicking mesh liner, the lightweight vest incorporates wide shoulders and dual side adjusters for a better fit. The narrow profile allows the boater or angler a full range of motion and eliminates neck fatigue. The new Bass Competition Elite inflatable PFD incorporates a 3D chassis that stays put at high speeds but yet allows you to move around just like your are not wearing one. This new design keeps your head up and out of the water with automatic inflation to 28 pounds of buoyancy and won't shift even on a bumpy boat ride.
Boat and bank fishermen alike will love this new design. We are giving away 4 of these new Mustang Elite's in this giveaway.
Good luck and thanks for entering! Giveaway ends March 3rd, 2015.

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1512910-mustang-elite-inflatable-pfd-giveaway?s=537


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm ALL OVER THIS. I have inflatable units already, but have been eyeing these for a long time.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

In for the win.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 20, 2015)

this one is mine!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry guys...it's MINE!

[youtube]p-3e0EkvIEM[/youtube]


----------



## Blake. (Feb 20, 2015)

Yup, I'm in please. Thanks.i could use a comfortable life vest.


----------



## fsupeej22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## rabbit (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm in. Nice prize.


----------

